# When to retire a climbing rope



## Tom D. (Apr 7, 2006)

I have an 'old' climbing rope that has been stored in my basement (i.e. a 'cool dry place') for a number of years. Maybe 14? It was lightly used for rock climbing...no visual signs of wear, no hard falls, just some rappeling.

Would you recommend replacing it based soley on the number of years it's been around?


----------



## woodchux (Apr 7, 2006)

Is your life worth the cost of a new rope ???????


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes! Definitely replace the rope.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 7, 2006)

Replace it but send a piece off for testing-it would be interesting to see if there is any actual strength loss.


----------



## 046 (Apr 7, 2006)

replace it... when in doublt throw it out!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Apr 8, 2006)

If the line was kept dry, out of sunlight and sealed in original plastic bag; never used, then it is theoretically okay. But, once open, exposed to light, air, containments, use etc. an inescapable degradation seems to occur and is documented.

i personally wouldn't throw it away, but degrade it to other uses: practice knot tying, dragging, tiedowns, tag line etc. that mostly would free up and/or preserve more valuable/usable lines.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Apr 8, 2006)

woodchux said:


> Is your life worth the cost of a new rope ???????



take woodchux's advice REPLACE IT if you dont think that it was used alot then retire it to lowering small limbs. i wouldnt trust it on anything big nevermind my life! Better safe than sorry ....or dead


----------



## pigwot (Apr 8, 2006)

Back in the day of natural fiber ropes, they would dry out over time, and any 'bruises, cuts or contamination would immediately end their use. For climbing you looked at every inch of rope before you started up a tree. For lowering we used a lot of 3/4" and 1" hemp rope, and the only benefit was the ability to let the rope run and then gently slow the piece as it neared the ground. This allowed us to work down a tree safely and quickly. Try that with the synthetic ropes and you'll melt them. Compare 1/2" hemp to 1/2" Safety Blue and even degraded the strength of the new ropes is likely more than what we risked our necks using.


----------



## jmack (Apr 9, 2006)

woodchux said:


> Is your life worth the cost of a new rope ???????


 this is just so crystal clear, incredibly well said chux!


----------



## jmack (Apr 9, 2006)

pigwot said:


> Back in the day of natural fiber ropes, they would dry out over time, and any 'bruises, cuts or contamination would immediately end their use. For climbing you looked at every inch of rope before you started up a tree. For lowering we used a lot of 3/4" and 1" hemp rope, and the only benefit was the ability to let the rope run and then gently slow the piece as it neared the ground. This allowed us to work down a tree safely and quickly. Try that with the synthetic ropes and you'll melt them. Compare 1/2" hemp to 1/2" Safety Blue and even degraded the strength of the new ropes is likely more than what we risked our necks using.


 brother pig where are you in the east?


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 9, 2006)

Should be fine for lowering BIG limbs too. Generally as ropes degrade with time, their ultimate tensile strength doesn't decline so much as their ability to stretch and absorb the impact of a fall. Older ropes will place more shock load on you, and anything you are tied to in a fall.

I've still got 20 year old climbing ropes in service as general purpose lines.

Replace your old rope? If you are asking if you should replace it, you should. You need to have 100% confidence in your safety gear. If you don't your work will suffer.


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 9, 2006)

Don Blair, the quintessential expert on tools of the trade, has been asked many times about when to retire a climbing line. His answer, now almost legendary, "Before it breaks!"


----------



## rbtree (Apr 9, 2006)

If that rope was designed for lead climbing, it is a full dynamic rope, and not suited for tree work, either climbing or rigging. Stretch at breakpoint is in the neighborhood of 70%!


----------



## pigwot (Apr 9, 2006)

jmack: I hail from the second littlest state, Delaware. Where in CT are you? 

all: Is Safety Blue still considered the best climbing line? Or is that an old bias from these parts?


----------



## woodchux (Apr 9, 2006)

Safety blue is good... I prefer abormaster. 8100#


----------



## P_woozel (Apr 9, 2006)

Its a rope still, but no longer a lifeline. Retire it, Its been in the basement for 14 years you can do witrhout it. Plus if it was a rope used for rock climbing I do hope you were using dynamic line, if so it has no place in tree work except in very rare super specialized situations.:jawdrop:


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Apr 9, 2006)

Elasticity isn't just static amount; it varies by the amount of load on line; so light loads will have less elasticity factor.


----------



## Tom D. (Apr 10, 2006)

First, thank you all for your responses...the path forward seems pretty clear. 

So, since I'm now in the market for new rope, can I ask you all your preferences re: climbing ropes for tree work? Yale Cordage XTC seems to come pretty highly recommended from the OK Arborist Supply website...thoughts?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2006)

Frankly, I think all the tree specific lifelines are good ropes. Some have higher ratings than others, some are smaller diameter and lighter weight, some are better for foot locking. If you choose to go with a closed loop tresse cord for your friction knot such as the Vt, rope choice becomes even less important, as such cords work well on most any line, just needing length adjustment.

The Yale XTC line is great.


----------



## Tom D. (Apr 10, 2006)

Rbtree,

Thanks for the prompt reply. 

BTW, if anyone hasn't looked at these photos, they really are stunning. Definitely worth a peak.

T.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Apr 18, 2006)

Try the poison ivy hi vis !


----------

